# أخواني الأعزاء أرجو بتزويدي بعنوان شركة شلمبرجير للبترول



## محمود ذكي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو منكم تزويدي بعنوان شركة شلمبرجير لانني أريد التقديم في هذه الشركة ولكنني لا اعرف العنوان
أرجو من ليه هذا العنوان أن يفيدني بالرد
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

www.slb.com


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموقع


----------

